# Toddler complaining that knees hurt.



## JennP (May 4, 2004)

Each night before bed and each morning when waking and getting out of bed, ds complains that his knees hurt. This appears to be a genuine complaint, he lookes like he hurts. There are no outward signs that he is hurting.

Could this be a growth spurt? I'm pretty sure he just went thru one so I was not expecting another so soon.

I don't remember any complaints like this from dd when she was this age. His eating seems normal, not overly hungry but eats what is in front of him.

any ideas, I don't really want to take him to the dr...I don't think they will say much but give him some Tylenol.

Thanks
Jenn P


----------



## elyag (Mar 2, 2006)

This complaint is one of my biggest fears to come from my DD. My husband was diagnosed at 2.5 years with Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis and my in-laws said this was his first complaint. He was in a children's hospital for 4 months because of it and still has a horrible time with it to this day. It would scare the crap out of me if I ever heard her say her knees hurt.

It's one of the MANY reasons why we don't vaccinate but that sole reason has to be at the top of my list.

I am in NO WAY suggesting that's what it could be - I just couldn't read your post without commenting.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm prone to horrible leg aches, and they started very young. They were, and can still be every so often, so bad that the ped did test me for RA. I didn't have it. But I did have leg aches!

DH remembers from the age of 3 on, until he was done growing, "growing pains". Said they were terrible.

DS gets pains in his legs, and they are worse on nights after he has done a lot of running or jumping. Since he runs and jumps quite a bit, I'm talking MORE than usual. When he has those pains, we rub arnica lotion onto where it hurts, and that almost always works. We've used boiron brand, but we love salmon creek botanicals. It makes DS so happy, to have the little massage and the arnica, no tylenol needed.


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

DD complained of knee pain starting arouund 18 months. But hers was worse after sitting with her legs outstretched, not after running or walking. It was almost always her right knee and she also limped at times so I knew she wasn't "faking". The doctor said her hips were fine, I guess knee pain can be referred pain. Her x-rays showed nothing. (She sees an orthopedic anyway for bow legs and tibial torsion). It used to be a daily complaint but now at 24 months she gets the pain only every couple weeks. I don't have any real advice just wanted to share. Although the peddid say they wouldn't do anything at this age unless it was very severe pain/crippling b/c the next test would involve anethesia and MRIs! I'm sure glad my DD gotbetter and hope your DS does too.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bunnybee* 
DD complained of knee pain starting arouund 18 months. But hers was worse after sitting with her legs outstretched, not after running or walking. It was almost always her right knee and she also limped at times so I knew she wasn't "faking". The doctor said her hips were fine, I guess knee pain can be referred pain.

Same with my DD...except in her case it was a hip issue...I brought her to the Chiro and told her about the knee pain..she checked her out, did a few hip adjustments and DD was fine...it was literally a one shot deal..DD is 4 now and has never complained about her knees again.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I had night time leg cramps as a child through my 20s. They tended to be more in my shins than my knees.

If it were DS I would go with the "_It's probably nothing, *but* I want to get it checked out just to be sure_" philosophy. I'd mention it to the DR, but limit what kinds of tests I was willing to subject him to for what might be nothing.


----------

